# sludge in tank at water lvl.. snale eggs ?



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i woke up to a snot looking semi clear clumpy goo that looked a lot like semen (sorry) but thats how it looks , i have 3 Apple snails a gold Inca a black mystery and a Blue mystery , and i only broght the black home a week ago , well within the first 12 hours i noticed the black and the gold literally on top of each other at multiple times now and the gold and blue have never doen this so idk , i have read to look for pinkish grape clusters (eggs) at or above the water line where is where this stuff is but what is it , i took a photo if i cannot stick it here ill post it in the image upload area..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That sounds like pond snail eggs, not the mysteries. Do you have any live plants?


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

yes , i thought it sounded like what iv herd was pond snail eggs , but like i said iv got 3 apple's and one little brown ???? snail the size of my little finger nail , i got him 4 free , he was just a tank buddy some where that came home with us , could it at its size have doen this , i have no clue its species , i thought it was a small mystery but i d k , and yes iv got live plants but all were snail and pest free , i dont get them from unclean sources, all mine came in the canisters with the wet jell on the roots , also iv had them all a wile if i had pest snales would i have seen them ??? either way i did clean it all up and its gone , i dont want an outbreak to overload my tank.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i found a little more sludge today and also found the little one and loaded a pic but im about positive its an apple snail by the looks of it.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

where did you upload the pics to?


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

its uploaded in to the gallery some where , if you go to view my profile you can view all uploaded photos , its not the best pic and its in my hand , but it has the same spiral and shape as my apple snails , black n brown striped shell but i know that wont tell anything. i dont think its of breeding size any more , and have not seen any more of the stuff ???


----------

